# Alpaca Rovings For Sale



## pinehollowfarm (Jan 22, 2013)

I have 5, 5 oz.rolls for sale. Pure Alpaca 2 1/2 to 3 in. staple length. Asking $8.00 per roll, free shipping


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Does it have to spin this? Can I knit and crochet with it?


----------



## pinehollowfarm (Jan 22, 2013)

you have to spin it. You can knit or crochet with finished yarn. I have med. reddish brown pure alpaca yarn for sale. 5 skeins left at 10.00 a skein. Sport weight, 200 yds. per skein.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

So, 5oz roving for $8 shipped? How soft is this? How much does a skein of yarn weigh and how soft is it?


----------



## pinehollowfarm (Jan 22, 2013)

Rovings are 8.00 ea. I don't know how much the yarn weighs, yarn goes by grade and yards. The yarn is sport grade and 200 yards per skein. Alpaca is very soft, non itch and hypoallergenic


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Sending you a PM.


----------



## pinehollowfarm (Jan 22, 2013)

can you send me your email, I can send the pics that way. My email is [email protected]


----------

